# What clubs do your LOs go to?



## mum2bee

Hannah is in full time nursry and they go to yoga,gym and swimming, as she will be starting school in Sep just wondeing what to do with her, i take her swimming lessons and ballet but want at least another 2 things for her to do, any ideas?


----------



## messica

I'm curious why you're wanting her in two more activities, she already seems very very busy as it is?

When my kids were younger and I stayed home with them I chose two activities to keep them socializing (my son did hockey, daughter did dance and they were both in swim lessons). Now that they're older we have to juggle activities between homework and music lessons so they only do one (daughter is still dedicated to dance and son is in wrestling, soccer or baseball depending on the season). I try really not to overschedule them because studies have shown that can cause kids a great deal of anxiety.


----------



## JASMAK

My 9 and 10 year old are in swim club. My 10 year olds swims 3x a week and my 9 year old swims 2x a week...and that will increase with age. My 9 year old also gets skating lessons 1x a week. My 9 and 10 year old get tutoring on the weekends. 

My 3 year old has swim lessons (too young for swim club yet) and that is 2x a week. She also does ballet and tap on Saturdays.

I think you should start out with a couple, and wait and see. Often as they get older, they have more sessions, plus school homework. If you have them in too much, they feel left out in school activities or playdates. I wouldn't do more than two weeknights either....try to keep to weekends. My kids get very tired and it affects their school.


----------



## mummy2o

DS just goes horse riding and piano lessons. Is it not possible to carry the gym over also if you want another activity? Have you asked her what she wants to do out of the lot?


----------



## alicecooper

My DD (8) and DS (6) take part in after school clubs WITHIN the school, if you know what I mean.

So DD does 1 hour of band practice a week after school, and DS does 1 hour of multiskills (which is kind of like gym/P.E.) after school. 
But the band is only running until mid-april, and the multi skills is just a 4 week thing.

So they aren't long-running permanent things, they're for a few weeks, and then something else comes along.

DD, DS1, and DS2 (4) have half an hour of swimming lessons a week.

I'm reluctant to put them in for any more lessons than that - firstly because of cost, but secondly because I do think they need a bit of free time at home. They visit their nana twice a week after school too so I think that's enough really.
The only thing is that I'm sort of toying with the idea of them learning piano but I'll probably teach them myself.


----------



## charliebear

AJ is 5, he goes to after school club one night a week and he has a 30minute swimming lesson on a Saturday. 
Tbh, it's more than enough. With those activities, reading, homework and spending quality time together he's shattered!


----------



## RachA

Daniel does Beavers in a Monday, swimming lesson in Wed, Tennis on Thurs and a church club on a Fri. He just about copes with those activities along with his homework. Ideally I'd like to pull him out of 1 but can't decide which one at the moment so I'm leaving him be.


----------



## Lucasmum

Lucas has a busy schedule but it works for us 

Monday he does roller hockey
Tuesday Free skating
Wednesday Karate
Thursday and Sunday Ice hockey

He is free on a Fri and Sat though at least on Sat a month we are travelling to one of his ice hockey matches :wacko:


----------



## OmarsMum

Omar goes to school full time. He goes to swimming class on Mondays(at school), Abacus class for 2 hrs on Saturday, & piano class on Tuesday.

During the summer holiday we're planning to enrol him in Arts & Crafts class, & we will continue when school starts, if the school will offer karate classes for his age next year, he will go to those in addition to the classes he already goes to.


----------



## sabby52

Dec is in primary 2 and the only thing he does at the moment is Judo on a Wednesday evening, we go swimming on a Saturday but thats just for fun :)


----------



## Missnurse

Amelia goes to whichever after school clubs she decides she wants to take part in and she has also just started Rainbows on a Monday night, she loves it


----------



## MrsT&Ben

Ben doesn't go to any clubs. If when he starts school he decides he wants to go to any then he can. 
Ben isn't really an organised activity sort of boy. Plus the only times he could go are at the weekend and I selfishly want him home with me!


----------



## kerrie24

Aimee does choir on a thursday lunchtime and creative club after school on mondays(3.15-4.30).
She now wants to join a dance class on a friday with her friend,outside of school.

Nathan prefers to come home,get his homework done and go on the computer with his mates.He did do football in primary school but now it is on quite late and he doesnt want to stay back.


----------



## JJKCB

my son does after school dance class (which almost all the school children do so its just really an extra hour of PE on monday)

we keep meaning to sign him up to swimming but never get round to it *oops* 
(I cant teach him because I cant swim)

my niece and nephew do activities everyday from when they finish school til bed... personally I find it odd to do that much but they do both enjoy it (which is most important) and are very talented (they have top honers in all 3 activities)


----------



## BethK

My DD is not in any clubs.
She starts school in September and maybe the year after (when she's 5) then i'll put her in Rainbows if she wants to go.
I don't feel the need to fill her time with clubs, she will be tired starting school full time and we can fill time at the park and spending it at home playing or with friends.


----------



## Noo

DS goes to whichever club he chooses. The school clubs change termly. This term he hasn't chosen anything. Last term he did cookery, multi-skills (think circuits) and craft club. All clubs are 3:30-4:30.


----------



## discoclare

My 3 year old just does ballet, though we are looking at starting her with swimming and we may look at gymnastics too, but after she starts primary school and we see how tired she is/ whether she is getting enough "down time".

When she goes to primary school she will probably add more in, but in reception year not much I would think. The school we are hoping she will get a place at has tons of lunchtime and afterschool activities including lots of different sports, music groups, art, drama, extra languages, chess etc, but a lot of these are not open to the infant classes, I think just football, tennis and "gardening club" for reception year. We will let her choose which of these she wants to do.


----------



## rosie272

At the moment Charlie does swimming lessons on a Thursday and dance class on a Saturday. He'll be starting gymnastics soon as well and when he starts school he'll go to a local youth club where they do art, games and singing. If he wants to join more clubs when he's older then that'll be fine, I'll wait and see what he shows an interest in.


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

At the moment DD1 7 years old does piano lesson on a tues and gymnastics on a wed, really want to get her into swimming lessons though, and she's shown interest in joining a French lesson club but I'm waiting to see how many times she mentions it first before enrolling her as some things are just fads


----------



## aimee-lou

At the moment Earl does pre-school 2 mornings a week and gymnastics 1x a week. We go skating/swimming/softplay as a family. 

Once he starts school and is settled into his routine I'm hoping he'll want to join beavers (want all 3 of them to go this route if I'm honest) and then when he's ready we'll start him with music lessons once a week. This will be in addition to his sport activity (at the moment gymnastics). 

Because I'll have 3 boys I'm hoping they'll all be similarly interested in groups etc. I would like them to do 1 sport, 1 music and 1 social activity but if I'll have to curb it if I end up with 9 different activities!? :wacko: 

I don't think kids need/want something every day/night of the week. They get given quite a lot of homework from early on, plus they need time to take in all that they have learned as well as have 'experiences' as a family. Reading a story and talking about their day over dinner is just as important as extra-curricular activities in my opinion.


----------



## Vickie

Right now Hannah (5) is in a drawing class Friday evenings and ballet on Saturday afternoon. When the weather warms up I'll put her in a swim class on Saturday as well. I find it to hard to do classes during the week (we don't have a car so use public transit) as we get home to late. My kids go to bed at 7 though :lol: (Hannah *really* needs that sleep!)

Rhys (20 months) is in an art class, a musical melody class, and kindergym. I go as well though of course and t hey are in the morning while his sister is at school. I'll likely drop one of those and put him in swim as well when the weather is warmer to though (he loves the water!)


----------



## Lucasmum

aimee-lou said:


> At the moment Earl does pre-school 2 mornings a week and gymnastics 1x a week. We go skating/swimming/softplay as a family.
> 
> Once he starts school and is settled into his routine I'm hoping he'll want to join beavers (want all 3 of them to go this route if I'm honest) and then when he's ready we'll start him with music lessons once a week. This will be in addition to his sport activity (at the moment gymnastics).
> 
> Because I'll have 3 boys I'm hoping they'll all be similarly interested in groups etc. I would like them to do 1 sport, 1 music and 1 social activity but if I'll have to curb it if I end up with 9 different activities!? :wacko:
> 
> I don't think kids need/want something every day/night of the week. They get given quite a lot of homework from early on, plus they need time to take in all that they have learned as well as have 'experiences' as a family. Reading a story and talking about their day over dinner is just as important as extra-curricular activities in my opinion.

Dont forget the ice hockey ;)


----------



## aimee-lou

Lucasmum said:


> aimee-lou said:
> 
> 
> At the moment Earl does pre-school 2 mornings a week and gymnastics 1x a week. We go skating/swimming/softplay as a family.
> 
> Once he starts school and is settled into his routine I'm hoping he'll want to join beavers (want all 3 of them to go this route if I'm honest) and then when he's ready we'll start him with music lessons once a week. This will be in addition to his sport activity (at the moment gymnastics).
> 
> Because I'll have 3 boys I'm hoping they'll all be similarly interested in groups etc. I would like them to do 1 sport, 1 music and 1 social activity but if I'll have to curb it if I end up with 9 different activities!? :wacko:
> 
> I don't think kids need/want something every day/night of the week. They get given quite a lot of homework from early on, plus they need time to take in all that they have learned as well as have 'experiences' as a family. Reading a story and talking about their day over dinner is just as important as extra-curricular activities in my opinion.
> 
> Dont forget the ice hockey ;)Click to expand...

I'm under no illusions - gymnastics will soon be replaced! lol :haha:

I'm dreading it if they all end up doing it! 4 sets of ice hockey gear drying constantly :sick: lol


----------



## Lucasmum

I gave up on the drying and smell a long time ago, the kit gets dumped in a large cupboard and I try my very hardest not to go in there the back of the door is covered with those stick on air fresheners lol


----------



## Wriggley

My son does gymnastics and will soon be doing forest school with nursery


----------



## Amarna

My daughter does dance class during the school year and another activity in the summer, last year she did soccer this year she wants to try horseback riding. She's also pretty active in our church, we go every other Saturday to a parent/child potluck there, every Sunday morning (and sometimes she likes to volunteer to help with the service so we're there extra long those days) and additional activities there. Between those things and school she's kept busy enough, I like for her to have free time at home as well so I'm reluctant to put her in much else.


----------



## Dragonfly

There are no clubs for kids here :( I wanted to take him to judo but hes been ill past while so cant go and we have horse riding at the house here but thats rather dear and he has no interest in horses. Hard to find anything to do for kids here at all. We have a pool miles away and no car.


----------



## lindseymw

Joshua does swimming on a Saturday morning. That's it at the moment.

We are thinking of signing him up for a martial arts class if he fancies it and the Cubs/Scouts.


----------



## sandra063w

DD is attending swimming classes


----------

